# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Cration d'un excutable

## astyanax

Bonjour  tous,

je voulais savoir comment faire pour crer un excutable a partir d'un projet powerbuilder (.pbl)

merci

----------


## Thig

Bonjour,

Pour crer un excutable PowerBuilder : 

1 / Cration d'un projet de compilation : faire "New", allez dans l'onglet "Projet", slectionner "Application Wizard" et suivre le wizard.

2/ Faire la compile (build)

3/ Dploiement : 
- Rcuprer les exe, les pdd (ou dll) gnrs par la compil.
- Rcuprer le runtime PowerBuilder ( utliser ventuellement l'utilitaire 'Powerbuilder runtime packager )
- Dployer le tous sur le PC cible

A+ Thig

----------


## astyanax

Merci

----------


## aigle_ma

Bonjour,
voil j'ai essay de gnrer un exe avec PB 10.5 version d'evaluation.

J'ai suivi les mmes tapes mais a ne gnre pas le .exe  ::?:  

Voici les messages de Full build 



> ---------- Build: Full build of target app_test
> Inspecting application dependencies...
> Creating type C:\app\my_lib.pbl(rep_test)...
> Creating type C:\app\my_lib.pbl(default)...
> Creating type C:\app\my_lib.pbl(app_test)...
> Creating type C:\app\my_lib.pbl(w_test)...
> Rebuilding type ( pass 1 ) C:\app\my_lib.pbl(rep_test)...
> Rebuilding type ( pass 1 ) C:\app\my_lib.pbl(default)...
> Rebuilding type ( pass 1 ) C:\app\my_lib.pbl(app_test)...
> ...


Merci pour toute aide

----------


## rs

as-tu uniquement fait un full rebuild ou suivi les conseils de Thig ?

----------

